# Homemade Instant Mashed Potatoes



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I know you can buy all the instant mashed potatoes you'd want and is probably what is in those long term storage cans at the store. But I'm wondering if anyone has tried to make their own & if you did, just what was your process or technique? 

TIA


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seriously .... you gotta get a new avatar. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Seriously .... you gotta get a new avatar. :vs_no_no_no:


Maybe one of her in a bikini? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Seriously .... you gotta get a new avatar. :vs_no_no_no:


Yes.


Slippy said:


> Maybe one of her in a bikini? :vs_no_no_no:


No, please no.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Maybe one of her in a bikini? :vs_no_no_no:


Bingo! Today and today only .... I am paying cash for pics of hippie chicks in bikinis! (A Watchman silently prays ....please, please, let JustAnotherNut be a hippie chick!)


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes I have. I made the mashed potatoes then freeze dried them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Maybe one of her in a bikini? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yes.
> 
> No, please no.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


So what is so wrong with a little 'Looney Tune'??? Bikini??? oh hail NO

ETA.....well that didn't work like I thought it would. (trying to capture all posters included)


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yes.
> 
> No, please no.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness





A Watchman said:


> Seriously .... you gotta get a new avatar. :vs_no_no_no:





Slippy said:


> Maybe one of her in a bikini? :vs_no_no_no:





A Watchman said:


> Bingo! Today and today only .... I am paying cash for pics of hippie chicks in bikinis! (A Watchman silently prays ....please, please, let JustAnotherNut be a hippie chick!)





paraquack said:


> View attachment 42577


ya'll are a bit touched in the head :laugh:

Since ya don't like Granny from Looney Tunes.....how about Raquel Welch in a bikini. Either that or Paraquaks friend. :vs_smirk:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ya'll are a bit touched in the head
> 
> Since ya don't like Granny from Looney Tunes.....how about Raquel Welch in a bikini. Either that or Paraquaks friend. :vs_smirk:


*ebonics* Who dat is?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ya'll are a bit touched in the head :laugh:
> 
> Since ya don't like Granny from Looney Tunes.....how about Raquel Welch in a bikini. Either that or Paraquaks friend. :vs_smirk:


I say, I say.... damn boy!


----------

